# Player/DM seeking group on Puerto Rico(metropolitan area)



## Alexander_Drako (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm a 18 years old college student looking for a groupt to play D&D 3ed. I would be DM or player, it doesnt matter, I just want to play. Thanks


----------

